# Meter plus flattie



## likatiger (Dec 5, 2008)

I decided to take a mate to chase a jew in the shoalhaven river sunday night in my stink boat, yes this is a yak forum but had to post, although I would have rathered a different result for the fish. We were getting mullet for livies and my mate threw out this ratty days old fillet of mullet. 10 mins later off it went. A few head shakes and then a dead weight, up came this croc








Then he threw out an 8in mullet for a livie, and in comes a 50cm flattie








About 9:30, my squid head went off and i nailed this jew of around 7kg, the flattie was bigger!!!








Next trip WILL be in the yak!!


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

That is one incredible fishing trip!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

What a monster old girl what a pity you weren't in the yak ,next time.joe


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow that is one fat monster of a flattie!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Now they are some broad shoulders on that flattie! A brute!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Holy crap .. :shock: ..thought it was a shovelnose ...lol. Sure is a big girl !!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Epic fish, would have been a good sight to watch it swim away


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

My God...well done ;-)


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, nice flattie!!!
just wondering,
when they get to that size (ive only ever caught up to 38cm) do u keep or release em?
o should i say, what sizes are best to go back in the drink,
cheers, john


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations mate...theres been I dont know how many post about meter plus or huge lizzards well over a meter, but always less the tape measure. Thats the only one that i know of that measures up. Top fish


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

That is half fish, half croc. Did you release him? 
He could get to 2 meters one day.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

stonecold said:


> Congratulations mate...theres been I dont know how many post about meter plus or huge lizzards well over a meter, but always less the tape measure. Thats the only one that i know of that measures up. Top fish


Awesome mate. Gobsmacked. Thats the first metery ive seen on a mat as well.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

What the diggers in Gallipoli would have given for a shovel like that   . Nice fish


----------



## flick (Sep 6, 2008)

wow now thats a lizard, awesome mate ive been waiting to see one of these on a mat, id love to see more pics if you have any cheers mate and well done.


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Great fish! Those are the real breeders, so it's always better to release them if possible.

Ned


----------



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

Unbelievable... You just dont see 1 meter flatties..


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy moly!!!!! Did it ney when it came up? thats a horse...


----------



## likatiger (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. Yeah it was a great fish. Here is the angler holding it. The fish measured 104.7cm.


----------



## Sidetrak (Dec 16, 2008)

younggun said:


> wow, nice flattie!!!
> just wondering,
> when they get to that size (ive only ever caught up to 38cm) do u keep or release em?
> o should i say, what sizes are best to go back in the drink,
> cheers, john


I reckon the best size for a feed is 45 - 55 cm. Any bigger and not so tasty, plus the larger specimens are breeding females so is best to swim them and release in a healthy state 

Awesome fish, I've never seen evidence for a metre flattie before.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, what a lizard!!  
Well done......


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A TOP night out by the looks of things. What a superb croc! Mate a trip in the yak landing fish like that would be a hoot. May the yak trip all go to plan. regards Al


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I want one of those, just jealous. Great fishing trip


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Love ya honesty.
That fish looked like a goanna without legs.
Top catch.
Good to see fishing keeps us in good shape.


----------

